# Imca Pilsner Malt



## Batz (16/10/03)

Hi,
Did a brew 1.5 IMCA pilsner malt , 500 gm Munich , Steeped 90 min , but boiled for 1/2 hour instead of my nomal 1 hour.
Hoped with PRW
Tastes sweet and sort of wheaty , not bad just different , did I not boil long enough ?
And a can of Coopers Bavarian lager


----------



## jayse (17/10/03)

i boil for 90 mins batz.
but 30 mins should be long enough.
i actually boil for 15-30 mins before any hop additions go in.

do you do a very full on rolling boil?
i lose up to 10litres in a 90min rolling boil.

anyway good to see you have your grains sorted out.
the wheaty grainy taste is expected i ussually get that really grainy taste from the runnings but after the boil and hop additions etc it is ussually quite a bit less.

also just a little tip next time try all hallertau for everything.
that will make a more gracefull floral and spicy brew.just a tip.
i know your a bit of a lager man so i know you'll love the german hops in these brews.only thing they are twice the price of p.o.r and you can't get whole flowers.
i think p.o.r are distantly related to english pale ale type hops.originally called pride of kent.
iam not saying p.o.r are no good i love them.
just offering up some thoughts on making your brew more sensational.


----------



## Jeff (17/10/03)

Thanks Jayse
As happens I have one in CC now with good amount of hallertau , and some cascade for the last 10 min
60 min boil
Yes I have a good rolling boil , sticky kitchen floor proves it , and grumpy wife


----------



## Linz (19/10/03)

when you say you "steeped" for 90mins...what temp was the water??

If it was around the 65-68 oC then sweet

but IIRC pilsener malt requires Mashing; not steeping in hot water, which would explain the "Wheaty"/grainy flavour.

A short boil will only lessen the bittering value from your hops.

Hope this helps :chug:


----------



## Batz (20/10/03)

Linz,
Tell me more , yes it would have been 65-70c
What temp. should I use ?


----------



## jayse (20/10/03)

66c for what your after batz.
basically this is where both the enzymmes work together. When you go lower then the alpha amaylase works to make a more fermentable wort.
higher than the beta amaylase works to produce a wort which is higher in unfermental sugars.so 66c is basically the mid point.this is a pretty basic idea of what happens and why its important to hit the exact mash temp.
i wait 10 mins after dough in before i make any adjustments if i didn't hit the right temp. this is about the amount of time it takes for the grain to have aborbed the water and heat etc.by this time it ussually has stablized at the right temp.

i mash ussually at 68c which is pretty much the standard for ales.
but for your lighter lagers you would get a better result mashing lower for less body and a drier beer.with pils malt i don't think you would have to go any lower than 66c to get those results i guess being the least modified of all malts you would get what your after mashing at the standard 66c.


----------



## Batz (20/10/03)

well sounds like I am doing it all right then


----------



## Linz (21/10/03)

Jayse has beaten me to it...and yes it does seem that a way 

I was just worried that you had just poured hot water straight from the jug over the grains. This kills off the enzymes and just leeches out the grainy flavour.

I did this in one of my early partial grain attempts to get more wheat flavour into a kit recipie using raw cracked wheat


----------

